# Made new Aboreal enclosure! C Pics.



## ChrisNCT (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought some of these on an auction site and thought I'd put them to good use. They ran 4.00 for 4 plus s&h. These are cases for small dolls and beanie babies. After drilling some ventilation holes and mouting some vines and some floral...voala!     Not bad huh???   and easier to take the lid of than a plastic critter cage that also blocks most of the view from above..


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 19, 2004)

hey chris i use those same containers only i get them at a store called michales for arts and crafts they are very usefull and come in lots of different sizes.....nice setup im sure the little one will like it a lot....

what type of plants do you use in there the fake ones for fish tanks or those fake mini house plants???? ive been trying to figure it out which ones everyone uses...


----------



## Washout (Nov 19, 2004)

I get fake house plant parts at wal mart and then tear them apart with wire cutters.


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 19, 2004)

ohh ok thanks ive been wondering that for a while looks like i see wal mart in my future....appreciate it


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 19, 2004)

*Plants*

I go to fabric, craft and walmart. You can get bamboo for the asian sp like cobalts and stuff. I go crazy in those departments!


----------



## Brian S (Nov 19, 2004)

Those do work good. I get 'em at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 19, 2004)

Any concern about the T getting loose?


----------



## Pheonixx (Nov 19, 2004)

nice setup.  that litle versicolor seems to like it just fine...


----------



## Brian S (Nov 19, 2004)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Any concern about the T getting loose?


Nothing has escaped from mine (knock on wood  )


----------



## Raindog (Nov 19, 2004)

Bravo Chris...
 I must say that this looks like the perfect arboreal setup for juvies.


----------



## Deschain (Nov 20, 2004)

I've got a few of these cubes as well, and a versci close to that size.
Perfect for arboreal slings, and the price is great too (free in my case). I'm glad to see you gave it great ventilation, as that is about the only drawback of the cube...that they don't come pre-holed.

Always great to see what people come across, and the ideas they have to use them for Ts.


----------



## XxxBondagexxX (Nov 21, 2004)

*Hey*



			
				Washout said:
			
		

> I get fake house plant parts at wal mart and then tear them apart with wire cutters.


Were do you get those little sling enclosures I see in your room pic? And were have you been?


----------

